# Anderson silva sparring with his son



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 5, 2016)

Video: Anderson Silva spars with his son Kalyl

Cool little video looks like they were just boxing in this one but it's cool to see Anderson training his son. I think that's the best thing for silva now to retire and coach. His best days are behind him now there's nothing more for him to prove in the cage he's done it all and smashed all records, it'd be nice to see him get 1 more win though I think a belfort rematch Is a good idea, both are near the end of their careers and both strikers.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2016)

I wonder if he's going to teach the boy to drop his hands and show boat? (seriously)


----------



## Tames D (Sep 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> I wonder if he's going to teach the boy to drop his hands and show boat? (seriously)


That lesson will come after he teaches him his secret shin kick  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 6, 2016)

Buka said:


> I wonder if he's going to teach the boy to drop his hands and show boat? (seriously)


Well he wasnt doing it in the video so I doubt it. That was Anderson style of fighting he's probably just teaching the standard techniques


----------



## Buka (Sep 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well he wasnt doing it in the video so I doubt it. That was Anderson style of fighting he's probably just teaching the standard techniques



You're probably right. But I wonder, his son, obviously into training, has no doubt watched all of his dad's fights on film. Sure would like to be a fly on the wall hearing some of the discussions.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 6, 2016)

Buka said:


> You're probably right. But I wonder, his son, obviously into training, has no doubt watched all of his dad's fights on film. Sure would like to be a fly on the wall hearing some of the discussions.


Best advice he can give him is: don't throw a leg kick at chris weidman


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Best advice he can give him is: don't throw a leg kick at chris weidman


That flashback makes me cringe everytime.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's the video for those who don't want to have to click through.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Here's the video for those who don't want to have to click through.


Good example of sparring to learn


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 7, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> That flashback makes me cringe everytime.


Andersons training gear in the video makes me cringe lol


----------

